# I have been making a joke of a limited few on



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

this site, but I don't think it's funny anymore. This a the UNITED States of America. People who live in other states are not non residents. WE are residents of the USA who don't live in ND. Damn bunch of idiots.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

What - You have been making a joke of our fine ND residents? How cruel!

Jim (aka ND resident)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm sorry sir. How can we further accommodate a fellow resident of America like you?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Your a non resident of ND so deal with it,thats the way it is

Dont like it??? move here!

Who are these idiots again??? and hopefully this thing gets locked


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems like your state officials want NRs here. Sounds like the farmers and land owners want us here. Sounds like resturants , motels and resorts and guides and outfitters want us here. Not to mention supermarkets hunting stores etc etc etc. So it seems like a bunch of resident slackers who own nothing and want to hunt for free wish other Americans to stay out. Hmmm , say it ain't so.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Seems like your state officials want NRs here. Sounds like the farmers and land owners want us here. Sounds like resturants , motels and resorts and guides and outfitters want us here. Not to mention supermarkets hunting stores etc etc etc. So it seems like a bunch of resident slackers who own nothing and want to hunt for free wish other Americans to stay out. Hmmm , say it ain't so


 :spam:


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

He's from texas. enough said.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought Texans ONLY considered themselves TEXANS.......... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: oke:


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

Floortrader......

You have to see where most of the people are coming from. Yes, you are correct about being residents of the US. But you are not a resident of every state. People on here are the same as people in most other states. I am from WI. We don't like that the people from IL come up and buy all the cabins in the north part of the state....they just drive up the price of land so it is out of the reach for many WI RESIDENTS who don't have the money to purchase said property. We see them driving up north with the fancy boats and 4-wheelers and we think the same thing.....FIBS or f-ing illinois b*stards.

The same goes for iowa where I have land. People down there don't have money to purchase some of the hunting land because people from out of state buy it for thousands more than the residents want to pay or can pay.

When it comes to ND...I see the boats and trailers heading to ND from WI or other states and some don't know how to hunt the ducks and geese and are idiots. I am a person who comes there to hunt too, but I field hunt and don't screw up areas for the locals to have a good shoot when I leave. Whenever out of staters come to hunt something that the locals have, there is tention to some degree. I didn't see this until I field hunted this year and saw people hunting the roost and screwing me over. A wake up for me too.

I am not poking fingers at anyone here and never will, but as a non resident of ND, I can see where people on here can be short etc with NR. Something to think about for the future. There are many people here that have PM me and gave me alot of help which I thank dearly.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

You sir must be kidding, you want people to not buy. You want ND to not have price moves up. Sir have you lost your mind. Every land owner in the state wants higher prices. If you don't own anything in the state of ND , then what are you but dead weight. The state is land if you own some then you are part of the state if not you have no more rights than a Non Resident. Matter of fact less as you are hoping for zero land apreciation..


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Land prices are going up in a lot of places in ND anyway, its called oil, the Bakken, remember folks. Can't was all just get along?

WR


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

floortrader said:


> You sir must be kidding, you want people to not buy. You want ND to not have price moves up. Sir have you lost your mind. Every land owner in the state wants higher prices. If you don't own anything in the state of ND , then what are you but dead weight. The state is land if you own some then you are part of the state if not you have no more rights than a Non Resident. Matter of fact less as you are hoping for zero land apreciation..


I'm a landowner in ND and I no, I dont want ND to become Texas. Nothing is worse for a rural farm economy than a bunch of out of state deep pockets, pushing up the price of ag land.

God help the next generation of ND farmers if a majority of land is owned by fat cat NR's.

For a guy who spends a few days a year in ND you sure seem to know whats best for its residents. typical dipchit texan.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

wingaddict said:


> floortrader said:
> 
> 
> > You sir must be kidding, you want people to not buy. You want ND to not have price moves up. Sir have you lost your mind. Every land owner in the state wants higher prices. If you don't own anything in the state of ND , then what are you but dead weight. The state is land if you own some then you are part of the state if not you have no more rights than a Non Resident. Matter of fact less as you are hoping for zero land apreciation..
> ...


Exactly....this is exactly what I meant in my post. It is the wealthy people out of state that have enough money to buy land at a huge price just for hunting that screws the local farmer out of the land they could have used. Land in iowa is getting crazy, and the farmers who want to buy it for more pasture or crop land can't afford it and or it is way too much for their uses. Not too hard to understand I think


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

floortrader said:


> You sir must be kidding, you want people to not buy. You want ND to not have price moves up. Sir have you lost your mind. Every land owner in the state wants higher prices. If you don't own anything in the state of ND , then what are you but dead weight. The state is land if you own some then you are part of the state if not you have no more rights than a Non Resident. Matter of fact less as you are hoping for zero land apreciation..


You sir, are an idiot.

Most ND landowners are already b1tchin about high land prices (in part due to groups of hunters getting ****** and buying land specificaly for hunting) when it comes time to expand the business and purchase more land.

The only "joke" in this thread is a loud mouth texan telling ND "how it is". Go sit in your high fence and shut up.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Well at least I have a better understanding of how your president Odummy got elected. Here is class warfare at it;s best, or at it''s worst take your choice. Good luck to you Odummy and Nancy Perlousy. Union workers and others wanting free stuff like hunting.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure there are thousands of land owners wanting their land to be worth 300 an acre instead of 1000 an acre. Come to Texas and bid up my land but then again I wish to create and build my wealth with out help from the Gov or hand outs and free stuff like hunting.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

What in the world are you talking about. No one said anything about getting free handouts on this site. You are too stupid to even know what we are talking about. You just run your mouth and never stop and think about anything. If i lived in texas I would be ashamed of you. Having land prices rise out of the reach for people to use and make a living is not a free hand out. Farm land bought up for recreational hunting land at prices thru the roof is what we are talking about here.

Seems to me the best part of you ran down the crack of your mothers azz and ended up a brown stain on the mattress!!!!!!


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Not sure why you all even answer FT, he is a troll. Every thread or post he starts/makes is pointed to get a rise out of the residents, and it seems to work like a charm. He is from Texas, and has a whole other problem when it comes to non residents, but instead of busting roosts and buying land, they are working for cheap and not speaking English. FT is quite effective at getting people to bite on his posts though, must be a master baiter....


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Union workers I am done with this topic. Keep voting for odummy and pelousey. If you want to stay where you are and get hand outs I recomend them Socialists.


----------



## sethski (Oct 13, 2010)

:******: I will only say one more thing that I am sorry that all these guys had to read these posts from a moron like yourself. We are all dumber having to read such remarks. I am the furthest thing from voting dummycrat and I hate free hand outs. I work hard for what I have and am proud of what I have made for myself. Just like most people on this forum. If you are ****** because your wife is screwing the mailman, or kid is knocked up by your neighbor....that is your problem and we don't need to hear this crap anymore. Everyone on here is trying to learn and teach others. This is what is forum is about...not peter puffers like yourself stirring the pot and talking crap about people you dont know. I think I speak for everyone reading this forum that if we saw you in the bar you would have no teeth left...if you have any anyway. Its people like you that ruin the forums for people because they can stand hearing remarks like yours. I don't know how old you are, but grow up and go screw yourself!!!!!

Sorry others for this post, but someone had to say it.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

how is this guy still on here? are the moderators asleep, or what?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Texas sucks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like the JOKE is on you FloorTrader!!! ND is a right to work state, plus we (the majority) are staunchly REPUBLICAN. You are too stupid to realize how stupid you are. We have more oil than TX, so we are set as a state for quite a while. While do do appreciate your MONEY, we don't appreciate A$$HOLES. YOU are an A$$HOLE, and I hope you never get to hunt in my state ever again. I will do all I can to spread this to the land owners around Devils Lake to make sure they see it.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

This is better then a soap opera,,, :lol: ,,,,


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

I say we give Texas back to mexico. Floortrader included.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> how is this guy still on here? are the moderators asleep, or what?


Not asleep,we sometimes hunt like the rest of you.

Game over. :eyeroll:


----------

